# Should I do a full power down - Newbie question



## Gottago (Aug 31, 2011)

Hey all,

I am new to the projector scene and just set up my Epson 6100 yesterday. In the manual it calls out for powering off the projector in the rear of the system in order to avoid reducing the overall life of the projector. 

From what I can tell, using the remote and clicking the power off button, twice, shuts down the system, yet leaves it in very low power standby mode. No fan is running, audibly it sounds the same as when I do a full power down. I'm sure some circuitry is still idling in order to bring it back to life with the remote.

I am fortunate that my system is on a shelf and not ceiling mounted if this is actually a requirement. I can't imagine climbing the 'ole step ladder to switch it off every time I use it.

So, my question to the forum is: Do you physically switch off the power button that shuts the 120VAC off on your projectors, or do you use the standby mode?

Thanks for your feedback and thank you even more for the volumes of great information on this site.

Russ


----------



## nholmes1 (Oct 7, 2010)

I wouldn't advise killing the power via the switch, while it will reduce the possible 20watts max that is consumed during standby I would be much more worried about the inrush of current when you flip the switch back to the on position.

Install a good surge protector for the power and you should be fine.


----------



## Kaisergrendel (Jul 19, 2011)

nholmes1 said:


> while it will reduce the possible 20watts max that is consumed during standby


Wow, does it use that much on standby? It's like leaving a light on all the time


----------



## nholmes1 (Oct 7, 2010)

Notice I said possible max draw! I haven't looked up the particular unit but average standby draw varies between .3 watt and 5 watts. Some network capable units draw more as they are always monitoring the network port for commands.


----------



## Kaisergrendel (Jul 19, 2011)

nholmes1 said:


> Notice I said possible max draw! I haven't looked up the particular unit but average standby draw varies between .3 watt and 5 watts. Some network capable units draw more as they are always monitoring the network port for commands.


I did notice that, should've worded my question better. I thought since you mentioned the max but not the range the average draw might have been close to peak.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

If you use the projector more than once a week leave the main power switch on as turning this on and off all the time is just more ware on the electronics than just leaving it in standby.


----------



## Gottago (Aug 31, 2011)

Thank you all. I appreciate it.


----------

